# Your favourite song



## hobsh (Jan 21, 2014)

Share your favourite song. Mine is Her Go, what is yours?


----------



## Yggdrarox (Jan 25, 2014)

Enyas Carribean Blue for now


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

My favorite some is "The One" by Limp Bizkit. It reminds me of the most beautiful girl in the world.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Daisuke Ishiwatari - Awe of She


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Deep Sea Divers by Angel Haze (for now)


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Scars by Papa Roach
All time fav is Demons by Imagine Dragons.


----------



## LetsBeReal (Jan 20, 2014)

Damn I have a lot. But I gotta say..

Daniel - Elton John


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

It changes frequently, but I am currently in love with "Andare" by Ludovico Einaudi.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

Binaural beats supposively increase mental productivity. Due to this fact I have been listening to this type of music recently. Emancipator is currently my favorite artist. Their song Good Knight is fantastic.


----------



## Str8shot (Sep 19, 2013)

A lot of favorites but those that stand out are DMX - Party Up In Here; Skrillex/Damian Marley - Make It Bun Dem; Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Craneclimber1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Lord Knows-Drake


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't have a favorite song.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

the postal service - the district sleeps alone tonight 
currently anyway


----------



## Wanderer91 (Nov 16, 2012)

I AM FEELING LIKE "TIME TO PRETEND"-MGMT , thats my theme nowadays


----------



## barbarr (Jan 10, 2014)

Ice Cream by MC Mong. It makes me so happy!


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

In the Fall by Future Islands.


----------



## Jib (Feb 1, 2014)

For today: Cities Of The Future by Infected Mushroom


----------



## Giyena (Oct 24, 2013)

Bob Marley - Don't worry be happy


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

All time: Are You With Me by Trapt/No Apologies

Recently: Life in Color by OneRepublic/Native


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Greyson Chance: Waiting Outside the Lines


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Avicii-Hey Brother


----------



## Anonymous45 (Feb 3, 2014)

This changes a lot but at the time
blue velvet by Lana Del Rey


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

This has been my favourite song ever since I was a little boy


----------



## cesarfrom1992 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Sasha- Xpander [Original Mix] *


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Porcupine Tree - Anesthetize


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Nine Inch Nails - Another Version Of The Truth


----------



## Len Phelbs (Jan 21, 2014)

King tuff - anthem
KT Tunstil - hold on


----------



## TheHopeless (Sep 11, 2013)

How the heck do you embed videos? Everything I've tried doesn't work


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

TheHopeless said:


> How the heck do you embed videos? Everything I've tried doesn't work


You have to go into advanced posting (if you're using quick reply), click the very last option (the option that looks like this







), and put the link in between the youtube tags. Now note, it won't work unless you put the last strand of text from the link into the tags, so for example "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*S8YJA_BOUdM*" you take the last part and put it in between the tags.

That's all you have to do.


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

I guess Never Say Never by The Fray. <3

On the other hand, I REALLY hate Blurred Lines. It's ****.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Primadonna Girl by Marina And The Diamonds 

Because some days I do feel that way  So girly!


----------

